# samsclub admin password



## coolJay (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought a laptop from sams club but its asking for administration pw. Any ideas


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried pressing enter with no password entered? If that does not work, you should take it back to Sams and have them fix it

We cannot help with password avoidance . . we have no way to verify the circumstances and any help offered could assist those with less than honorable intentions.


----------

